# Roo has pneumonia



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo has been sick for a few days and was diagnosed with pneumonia today. He could use a few good thoughts.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww sorry to hear Roo is sick...keeping Roo in our thoughts and prayers...hope he feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. Sending tons of good thoughts for Roo and huge hug for you :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Roo, Please get well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww poor Roo, I'll definitely send good thoughts his way!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending lots of good thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Dear Woo, I hopes you feel better soon. Wub Tanner


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh poor little Roo! How sick is he?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh Jackie I am so sorry to hear Roo is sick....I will keep him in my prayers. Get well Roo :grouphug: :grouphug: l

Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Roo feels better soon.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope Roo is feelin better asap :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear Roo has pneumonia. I hope his health is back to 100% sooner than later.

Roo will definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Awwww, feel better soon Roo - you've got cursor arrows to chase!!!




rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 




Joy


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Roo, I hope he has a speedy recovery! Daisy says she will come and give him kisses and snuggle with him if it would make him feel better! :wub:  Hope he gets to feeling better very soon, he is in our thoughts! :grouphug: 

Amy & Daisy :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 13 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705285


> Roo has been sick for a few days and was diagnosed with pneumonia today. He could use a few good thoughts.[/B]


I'm so sorry to hear Roo has pneumonia.

Sending many healing and positive thoughts to Roo and you.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Lots of good thoughts for the Roo-boy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, no! Poor Roo! [attachment=46842:getwell.gif]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry, sending prayers and many many happy thoughts for a speedy recovery :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Roo, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah.. poor baby!! 
Get better soon Roo!!! :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

(((ROO)))...Sending healing thoughts your way. Jackie, I know Roo will get lots of TLC.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm so sorry littel Roo is ill! Will certainly be sending prayers for a super speedy recovery!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, beautiful boy.
xoxoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

awww poor little man. Get well soon Roo!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Jacki, I'm so sorry. You bet I'm praying. Praying like crazy for our wee little Roo. 

Gentle hugs :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending our good thoughts to you and you're little Roo......


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww poor little guy :grouphug: 

get well soon Roo :flowers:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I hate to hear that little Roo is sick! I will be keeping Roo in my thoughts and prayers, and hoping for a very quick and full recovery. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Roo. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

please get well soon, roo. :flowers: :Flowers 2: :hugging: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best thoughts for a speedy recovery, Roo. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Jackie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I sure hope he gets well soon!! 

[attachment=46849:droopyflower.gif]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Get well soon Roo!!! I'll be praying for you!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone...

Roo is a very, very, very active dog...and he's not moving around much other than to the water bowl and back. He is still eating which is a very good sign. Right now I'm doing his medications and fluids at home...if he is hospitalized the nearest facility to take care of him is over an hour away. Hopefully we will not have to do that.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Jackie, I'm just seeing this now and I'm so sorry! Poor little Roo :wub: - but if anyone knows how to take care of him, it's you! Hope he
feels better soon and doesn't need to go to the hospital. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I am just now seeing this.......I am so sorry Roo has pneumonia!!! Please keep us update.......gosh, I hate it when our little ones are sick like that!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: get well soon little roo!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for Roo!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh poor baby Roo! I bet he is glad he has a mommy who is 'super tech' and nurse to take care of him. Hope he gets well soon and doesn't have to go to the hospital. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Get well soon Mr Roo ! How do they get pneumonia ?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Feel better really quick little Roo! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Poor Roo! Get better soon!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie:

I hope Roo feels better real soon. I just signed on and saw this. I'm so sorry Roo isn't feeling himself. I'm sure you'll get him better real fast. 
Sending a lot of prayers your way for Roos' speedy recovery. Call me or PM me if you need me. :grouphug:'s your way from Mox and I.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no Pneumonia! Poor little guy. We are praying for him! This Winter is sure bringing out the sickies. I am glad he is eating and most of all drinking. We will pray he continues and you get to keep him at home!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, so sorry to hear poor Roo is sick 

He's definitely in great hands!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers for Roo.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh poor little Roo-Roo! Reina and Stuart and me and Charlie are sending him lots of good thoughts for a speedy recovery and lots of licks and tail wags. :wub2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

keeping Roo and you in my thoughts and prayers - keep us posted please


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor Roo. I am saying my prayers that he feels better soon. I also hope he doesn't have to go to a hospital. That is a lot of stress to add on a dog that is not feeling well. I know he has the best mommy he could ask for to care for him at home. :grouphug: 

Carina


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Healing hugs for Roo. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers and good wishes for a very speedy recovery for Roo, Hope Roo is feeling somewhat better today and continues to improve.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope you feel better really soon little Roo. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Get well soon, Roo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in on little Roo... hope all is going well for your little guy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning update. 

Roo slept all night next to the humidifier. After he woke up to potty this morning, he couldn't settle in. It took him a bit but he finally went back to sleep. He seemed perkier this morning, but his color is not as pink and he's a little tacky. He's had his morning treatments and we'll see how the day goes.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 14 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705872


> Morning update.
> 
> Roo slept all night next to the humidifier. After he woke up to potty this morning, he couldn't settle in. It took him a bit but he finally went back to sleep. He seemed perkier this morning, but his color is not as pink and he's a little tacky. He's had his morning treatments and we'll see how the day goes.[/B]



Awww Jackie, saying special prayers for your special one. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Roo in my prayers for a speedy recovery. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I hope he is on the road to a quick recovery.....what a good mommy he has!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope he gets well soon. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Feel Better Little Man :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Awww, Jackie, I'm sorry to hear about little Roo. You and he will be in my thoughts and prayers. Good thing he has such a great mommy. Lots of good thoughts heading your way :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Get well soon little Roo, you are in our thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor little guy. It's so scary when they're sick. Keeping Roo in my prayers.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope Roos is feeling better soon. What a scare it is when our babies become ill...I pray he will get better and FAST!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I was hoping he'd be real perky today! But at least he seems to be improving. I hope you both have a great day today!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

get well soon Roo :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww poor Roo. It's heartbreaking when they are sick. Sending lots of good thoughts and get well wishes to the lil guy! :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Keep healing sweet Lil' Roo!!!! 
Many are praying for you!!! *:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

rayer: :heart: Sendint Roo lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Get better soon Roo :grouphug: :grouphug: Lots of prayers for you rayer: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Roo. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in for an update. Hope Roo is all better soon.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How's Roo doing now?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No change tonight...decreased appetite. He just wants to lay on your lap under the blankets.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie- hope the little man feels better tomorrow. Please keep us posted and give Roo a kiss from us.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jackie, I'm so sorry Roo is sick. He is under the best of care with you that's for sure. I hope he is better each day and all well very soon. I'll be praying for the sweet boy.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, poor guy. :bysmilie: 

I hope tomorrow's a better day. rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry to hear this.  Poor little guy! I will definitely be praying for him. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Jackie,
How are you and Roo doing? 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thursday update...

Roo is a bit perkier today, but still pretty quiet. He just wants to sleep on my lap. The vet said she'd expect he'll take the full 2 weeks until his recheck x-rays to recover his energy. 

Thanks for all of the good thoughts. We're just plodding along...


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Poor Roo, I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry that little Roo isn't well. I'm hoping he has a quick and joyous recovery.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 15 2009, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706538


> Thursday update...
> 
> Roo is a bit perkier today, but still pretty quiet. He just wants to sleep on my lap. The vet said she'd expect he'll take the full 2 weeks until his recheck x-rays to recover his energy.
> 
> Thanks for all of the good thoughts. We're just plodding along...[/B]



Poor baby. Well I'm glad to hear he's a little perkier. Get better soon cutie pie!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, Jackie. I'm so sorry to read this about baby Roo. Positive thoughts headed your way for a speedy recovery for little Roo, and that his mom finds little spots of quiet in between times of worrying about him. We'll be watching for your updates.

Hugs,

Marsha & Miko (the M&M's)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Roo is a little perkier today.

I hope he continues to get better.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 16 2009, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706538


> Thursday update...
> 
> Roo is a bit perkier today, but still pretty quiet. He just wants to sleep on my lap. The vet said she'd expect he'll take the full 2 weeks until his recheck x-rays to recover his energy.
> 
> Thanks for all of the good thoughts. We're just plodding along...[/B]


Thanks for the update Jackie. I hope little Roo man continutes to improve & get back more perk!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I hope Roo gets better soon and the two weeks fly by for the both of you. Sending lots of love your way :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 15 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706538


> Thursday update...
> 
> Roo is a bit perkier today, but still pretty quiet. He just wants to sleep on my lap. The vet said she'd expect he'll take the full 2 weeks until his recheck x-rays to recover his energy.
> 
> Thanks for all of the good thoughts. We're just plodding along...[/B]



We're plodding along right with you Jackie....special hugs to Roo :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo has coughed twice this afternoon and once this morning!!! That's a good thing for him to do because it will help loosen and get the stuff out of his lungs.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i hope roo gets better soon! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's at least a little more perky today, keep up the coughing Roo!!! I hope he's back to himself soon :grouphug:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 15 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706538


> Thursday update...
> 
> Roo is a bit perkier today, but still pretty quiet. He just wants to sleep on my lap. The vet said she'd expect he'll take the full 2 weeks until his recheck x-rays to recover his energy.
> 
> Thanks for all of the good thoughts. We're just plodding along...[/B]



I stopped bylooking for an update and am happy to hear that there has been a little improvement. I know he still has a long way to go before he is completely well so all paws are crossed that he makes a speedy recovery.

[attachment=46956SCN1048..._resized.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I was just looking for an update too......give Roo some get-well kisses from me and the kids.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad Roo is coughing like he should and showing signs of improvement. Poor little guy. Well, Jackie, you get a cuddle bug for a while until he's up and running again. Give him a hug & kiss from Dixie & me please. :hugging: :smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How's Roo doing today? I just love that little guy. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo ate, but is not drinking well. He is dehydrated again today so back to getting fluids. Otherwise no change.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Get well soon little Roo. :grouphug:


----------



## #1MALTESE (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope you feel better ROO! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Praying that you get better soon little Roo. rayer: :hugging: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 16 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707415


> Roo ate, but is not drinking well. He is dehydrated again today so back to getting fluids. Otherwise no change.[/B]


Poor little guy. Is he dehydrated enough that you're giving him fluids sub-q or syringing unflavored Pedialyte?

Still praying for sweet Roo. I'm so sorry. You just have to be exhausted by now. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying prayers for Roo's quick rocovery rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just seeing this now. Prayers and good thoughts for you and Roo! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of Roo :wub: Hope he feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of Roo :wub: hope he is feeling better

Cathy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm giving him sub q fluids...he's not impressed but is a wonderful boy for it.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, hang in there, Roo.  

It sounds like your mom knows what she's doing. I know you'll be back to yourself in no time.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Best wishes for little Roo! Get well soon!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Drink up little Roo! I hope he is continuing to make improvements today. Poor baby get well soon!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Come on little Roo man! I wanna see more coughing, and more perk!

Smoochies to you - right between your sweet little eyes! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Get better quick Mr Roo.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I, too, am just seeing this now. Keep drinking, Roo, and have mommy stay close to you and give you lots of cuddles. Jackie, please keep us posted. We are all very worried about your Roo!!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Poor little Roo! Hope is doing better day by day. :hugging:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Roo and extra strength for you,


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on little Roo, now you get better real fast :wub: 

Hugs to you and Roo and still have both in my prayers.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

More kisses for the Roo-boy and continued prayers that he is completely well again very soon...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww poor roo.  continued well wishes from us. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think we've turned the corner...Roo destuffed a toy this morning LOL Must be a good sign!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 18 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708905


> I think we've turned the corner...Roo destuffed a toy this morning LOL Must be a good sign![/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: This is GREAT NEWS!!! YAY ROO! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 18 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708905


> I think we've turned the corner...Roo destuffed a toy this morning LOL Must be a good sign![/B]


Way to go Roo!!! arty: 

Pretty soon he'll be chasing cursors again!! I can't wait. :tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just getting caught up on posts since returning from my DH's surgery.

So sorry to hear about Roo -- but glad that he's improved so much. Sending more prayers and positive energy your way.
rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying for Roo's continued improvement.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad Roo is feeling a little better. Keep it up.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 18 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708905


> I think we've turned the corner...Roo destuffed a toy this morning LOL Must be a good sign![/B]


Wonderful news! :Happy_Dance: I'm so glad Roo is feeling well enough to destroy things. Things are looking up. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear Roo is feeling better! I pray he continues to improve. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 18 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708905


> I think we've turned the corner...Roo destuffed a toy this morning LOL Must be a good sign![/B]


Ha! Glad to hear he's improving!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A little update. Roo is doing very well. He played with his gal pal at work yesterday. The vet wanted to take x-rays. Things are improving, but not clear. X-rays again next week. Its funny...it looks like it is receding on the x-ray LOL The vet said depending on how the next ones look look, he'll probably be on 2 antibiotics for at least a month. I'll have to order him some probiotics if that's the case (though he's been tolerating them just great - eats the baytril and likes the clavamox drops). 

Oh and the vet did a CBC on Soda due to the onion incident. He's just dandy and fine...and smelling better with some toothbrushing and bathing. Sodie got a bag of buddy biscuits today on dad for being such a doll. Doggy crack!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 21 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710853


> A little update. Roo is doing very well. He played with his gal pal at work yesterday. The vet wanted to take x-rays. Things are improving, but not clear. X-rays again next week. Its funny...it looks like it is receding on the x-ray LOL The vet said depending on how the next ones look look, he'll probably be on 2 antibiotics for at least a month. I'll have to order him some probiotics if that's the case (though he's been tolerating them just great - eats the baytril and likes the clavamox drops).
> 
> Oh and the vet did a CBC on Soda due to the onion incident. He's just dandy and fine...and smelling better with some toothbrushing and bathing. Sodie got a bag of buddy biscuits today on dad for being such a doll. Doggy crack![/B]



So glad to hear Roo is feeling much better! I hope he's good in no time! How's he doing without his normal exercise schedule? 

Glad to hear Soda is also doing well and I'm thinking your hubby learned his lesson and that won't be happening again!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:Flowers 2: Keep the ggod news coming!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news!! Yay for Roo and Sodie, too!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 21 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710853


> A little update. Roo is doing very well. He played with his gal pal at work yesterday. The vet wanted to take x-rays. Things are improving, but not clear. X-rays again next week. Its funny...it looks like it is receding on the x-ray LOL The vet said depending on how the next ones look look, he'll probably be on 2 antibiotics for at least a month. I'll have to order him some probiotics if that's the case (though he's been tolerating them just great - eats the baytril and likes the clavamox drops).
> 
> Oh and the vet did a CBC on Soda due to the onion incident. He's just dandy and fine...and smelling better with some toothbrushing and bathing. Sodie got a bag of buddy biscuits today on dad for being such a doll. Doggy crack![/B]


Great to hear Roo is continuing to improve! Hopefully it will be gone soon.

And I'm also glad to here Soda is suffering no lingering effects from his onion incident!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

What was the onion incident? Did Soda Pop get into an onion?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! Glad to hear Roo is continuing to improve! Keep up the good work little man (and Jackie!!)

Also happy to hear no harm done (apart from vomit breath) for little Sodie too!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mandy, he is turning into a bit of a devil this week...I left him loose in the house while I ran to the drugstore (10 minutes). I usually leave him loose for a quick errand like that. He somehow found a business card to rip up (mind you, my house is awfully clean and dog proof...). I'm going to clean off my 4 weave poles and bring them in the house and jump standards. He also likes the dumbbell so I might start him on that more officially. We've been working on off leash healing and stay games. I figure its a good opportunity to do whatever training we can in this small space. 

Rubina, hubby fed Soda a big chunk of onion not knowing it was toxic. Had to make Sodie vomit. Ick!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 21 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710853


> A little update. Roo is doing very well. He played with his gal pal at work yesterday. The vet wanted to take x-rays. Things are improving, but not clear. X-rays again next week. Its funny...it looks like it is receding on the x-ray LOL The vet said depending on how the next ones look look, he'll probably be on 2 antibiotics for at least a month. I'll have to order him some probiotics if that's the case (though he's been tolerating them just great - eats the baytril and likes the clavamox drops).
> 
> Oh and the vet did a CBC on Soda due to the onion incident. He's just dandy and fine...and smelling better with some toothbrushing and bathing. Sodie got a bag of buddy biscuits today on dad for being such a doll. Doggy crack![/B]



So glad to hear things are getting better for Roo! Hope Roo is a good pill taker?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad both little guys are doing better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hip Hip Hooray for little Roo!! arty: And a Yahoo for Soda! :yahoo: I'm so happy everyone is doing A.O.K. at your house...even hubby. k:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear your babies are doing well.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome news! :chili: 

Glad to hear the boys are doing better!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that Roo is improving and that the onion incident with Soda didn't cause any lasting harm. 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news to find your little 'squirts' are doing good! :thumbsup:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

So glad your boys are on the mend! Antibiotics for a month though - bleh. Hope the the next set of x-rays come back all clear for your little Roo.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jackie, so glad little Roo, is coming around....YEH :chili: :chili: :chili: 

What an incredible Mommy you are :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's the kind of updates I love to see. I'm so glad he's doing so much better.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo had x-rays yesterday. They are continuing to improve, though not all clear yet. He has 2 more weeks of antibiotics and another set of x-rays. Depending on those results, he may be able to stop the antibiotics and go back to normal activity. The vet gave the ok now for him to play and work as much as he wants in the house! I pulled out a set of 3 weave polls and set him to work last night LOL No playing outside or going to dog school yet. Hopefully the added activity will reduce the trouble he's finding. He recent past time is pulling things inside the crate through the bars (instead of the open door).


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714694


> Roo had x-rays yesterday. They are continuing to improve, though not all clear yet. He has 2 more weeks of antibiotics and another set of x-rays. Depending on those results, he may be able to stop the antibiotics and go back to normal activity. The vet gave the ok now for him to play and work as much as he wants in the house! I pulled out a set of 3 weave polls and set him to work last night LOL No playing outside or going to dog school yet. Hopefully the added activity will reduce the trouble he's finding. He recent past time is pulling things inside the crate through the bars (instead of the open door).[/B]


Aw, I'm glad to hear Roo is back to his antics again. I'm sure this whole ordeal was really hard on him. You can't blame him for getting creative to pass the time :smtease:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My goodness, it has been a long haul. It must take a long time to get all those bugs in the lungs. If you weren't a tech and as knowledgable as you are, would you have known he had pneumonia and waited too long to have his lungs X-Rayed? It makes me worried it could happen to Shoni and I wouldn't realize he had fluid in the lungs before he was too bad for suggestful treatment. :smhelp: I really never thought of dogs having pneumonia. Kennel cough, tonsilitis, URI--but not pneumonia. How common is it?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that Roo is getting better. It sounds like he's FEELING a lot better and is back to creating his own fun. :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah for Roo! I'm glad he is getting better and back to his old routine. Little by little he'll be back to his old self. He's a tough little guy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 28 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714724


> My goodness, it has been a long haul. It must take a long time to get all those bugs in the lungs. If you weren't a tech and as knowledgable as you are, would you have known he had pneumonia and waited too long to have his lungs X-Rayed? It makes me worried it could happen to Shoni and I wouldn't realize he had fluid in the lungs before he was too bad for suggestful treatment. :smhelp: I really never thought of dogs having pneumonia. Kennel cough, tonsilitis, URI--but not pneumonia. How common is it?[/B]


In my experience, it is not common in healthy adult dogs unless it is secondary to kennel cough or aspirating (ie a dog with mega-esophagus or waking up from anesthesia). I see it more in puppies in kittens who have icky URIs/kennel cough or elderly dogs with other health problems. 

I didn't come up with x-raying him. If my pet is sick I take them to the vet just like anyone else and allow the vet to decide what is the best course of action. He had normal labwork and then x-rays were recommended as the next step. He was not coughing and never really did more than a handful of times. Its just one of those odd things caught with a proper work up.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714887


> He was not coughing and never really did more than a handful of times. Its just one of those odd things caught with a proper work up.[/B]


It was a very lucky catch too, thankfully!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Glad to hear this excellent progress report! Yay Roo!! :aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear he's making progress!!!!


----------

